# Cabela's Pellets, has anyone tried them?



## stickyfingers (Jan 31, 2016)

I was at my local Cabela's today and noticed they had a 20lb. bag of pellets for $19.99. That is a great price! Has anyone tried them?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...yFilter=TopRated&x=10&y=6&Ntt=smoking+pellets


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2016)

Haven't tryed them, but I don't think $1 a lb is a great price.  I get GMG Texas blend $28 for a 40lb bag.
I also get cookinpellets from amazon when there on sale. Comes out to $.75 a lb.  

Don't know how much pellets you use, but on cookin pellets site, you can get 15 40lb bags (600#) for $390.00 shipping included. 
Works out to $.65 lb.


----------



## westby (Feb 1, 2016)

mowin said:


> Haven't tryed them, but I don't think $1 a lb is a great price. I get GMG Texas blend $28 for a 40lb bag.
> I also get cookinpellets from amazon when there on sale. Comes out to $.75 a lb.
> 
> Don't know how much pellets you use, but on cookin pellets site, you can get 15 40lb bags (600#) for $390.00 shipping included.
> Works out to $.65 lb.


I buy Lumberjack pellets by the ton.  My last ton came to $550 shipped.  27.5 cents per lb.  I do live close by, so shipping was relatively cheap.


----------



## mowin (Feb 1, 2016)

westby said:


> I buy Lumberjack pellets by the ton.  My last ton came to $550 shipped.  27.5 cents per lb.  I do live close by, so shipping was relatively cheap.



My ton price of lumberjack worked out to $.38lb. Unfortunately I couldnt find anyone in my area to go in with me, and i really dont want a ton of pellets. 

My neighdor has a pellet grill, but only uses cookinpellets brand.


----------



## pinelogpigs (Feb 1, 2016)

I do used Cabelas brand pellets in my smoke tube. As stated in another thread I like them, but they only lasted for 2 hr. I don't know if they burn quicker or I had them too close to the heat. I smoked some ribs and they had a nice smoke ring and great flavor using cherry.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 3, 2016)

Been using them for a couple years. I get great results with them. A full load in the AMNPS will burn for 12+ hours. There's a Cabela's 5 minutes from here.


----------

